# What *is* the upper lifespan of an Amano shrimp?



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I ask because I currently have 2 Amano shrimp that are at least 5 years old. And most web sites I see put their lifespan at only 2-3 years.

I have 3 that outlived that prognoses, but I think one of them has perished in the last year.

To be honest, I'm fairly surprised especially considering these shrimp have lived through multiple tank disasters and transfers between several different tanks. But they are currently living in a planted 15 gallon and still seem reasonably active and healthy.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Tank raised ones live much longer then those in the wild.

You're nearing their maximum span I think at almost 5 years though. Whatever you're doing in your tank, keep doing it. You have perfect living conditions. Bravo!

Cheers,

Gordon Richards


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 28, 2006)

5 years is definitely impressive. I will say that amanos seem almost indestructible at times, I too have had them (and ghost shrimp) live through tank disasters that have killed everything else. _(Well, except the MTS....I think you need to set off a nuclear charge in a tank to kill MTS. But that's another story....) 
_

Congrats on your shrimp, and on what is obviously a very healthy tank!


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

amanos are actually extremely sensitive after shipments but as long as they are quuarantined well by fish stores, they can be bullet proof once they settle in.


----------



## Gibby (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn, my amanos must be coming up for 5 years old now.

Oh well off to the LFS


----------

